# I love Mexican food



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

http://www.katc.com/Global/story.asp?S= ... v=EyAzUJ4r


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

:stirpot: ....uuummm, that's sound good!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

That is F**king disgusting!!!!!!!! His punishment should be that he is gutted (still alive), skinned, boned and fed to the Wolves in Yellowstone!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

> That is F**king disgusting!!!!!!!!


 :withstupid: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke:


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Argggh..... I hope the guy had a stiff margaritta to wash that down with. :-? That is pretty nasty.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Tastes like chicken :stirpot: :stirpot:


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

1 tequila, 2 tequila, 3 tequila.....eat your buddy.... uke:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Drew Willemsen said:


> 1 tequila, 2 tequila, 3 tequila.....eat your buddy.... uke:


 :rollin: :jammin: :rollin:


----------



## winger (Dec 3, 2004)

Holy Mackrolony. I thought, well how bad could it be..
I like Mexican too !!! cant wait to get back shortly..

Thanks for the NIGHT MARES !!!
What da hell is that doing here ??
Shouldn't it be in scarry wild game road kill ?


----------

